# Stuff from the baby shower!!!!!!!



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

dude you won't have to buy nuttin !!! good freinds and family


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Well I bought all the diapers I buy cases every week or I try to anyway lol yeah I have to admit I have wonderful friends and family there were over 25 people there that day!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Someone got hooked up!!! congratulations!!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

wow that is awesome
i love the matching stuff, its so cute!!!!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

You look great!! and i love the patterns for the carriage and high chair..where did you register?


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

yeah I um have a matching problem everything has to match or it bugs me to death can we say OCD I guess lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Gotta love baby showers! Aww look at that belly!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow I hope my baby shower is that awesome! lol I really want all matching stuff too! I don't know what I'm having yet.. but I really want a girl so I can get this stuff...




























Theres more such as crib bedding, high chair, walker ect.


----------

